# Uber Employs Professor Alan Fels



## Super Uber Driver (Nov 27, 2015)

Professor Alan Fels will now lobby Australian Governments both State & Federal to accept ride share.
Uber is always one step ahead. Compliance will be dead in the water by the weekend. Common sense dictates lets wait till the OPT review. Brunch time & hit the road, & App on.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

He needs to be told the truth about Uber's treatment of drivers. As a man with something of a social conscience, he may find it more than a little disturbing that Uber drives prices down without facing competition. Imagine what they will do in Australia if they have actual competition. But you don't have to. Our American driver friends have should us already.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> He needs to be told the truth about Uber's treatment of drivers. As a man with something of a social conscience, he may find it more than a little disturbing that Uber drives prices down without facing competition. Imagine what they will do in Australia if they have actual competition. But you don't have to. Our American driver friends have should us already.


His pay check will subdue that social conscience $


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

I err on the optimistic side on this. He is an advocate for competition as well as fairness. My dad (R.I.P) used to work with him.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh the irony...

Talk about selling out. Uber has one of the WORST track records all around the world for treatment of its 'independent contractors' and so called 'partners'.

Don't think for a moment he has been hired to improve anything for drivers.

Whatever absurd amount they've paid him, it's most likely buying his influence to lobby (bully?) government.

I realise he is no longer with ACCC but in my eyes this completely undermines the credibility of the ACCC.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Instyle should this be moved to the Australia forum?


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

He has not heard any input from drivers, is yet to get an insider understanding of how the business works. He will.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

ACCC blocked iHail booking app, which is very good booking app BTW, from use by taxis and let the OTHER booking app run free ( breaking Transport Law, Predatory pricing etc..)

Ex ACCC Chief gets rewarded by the OTHER booking app...

Another Ex ACCC chap sits as a Head of TSC and does everything to make sure the OTHER booking app runs smoothly..

Bizzaro world..


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ubereater said:


> ACCC blocked iHail booking app, which is very good booking app BTW, from use by taxis and let the OTHER booking app run free ( breaking Transport Law, Predatory pricing etc..)
> 
> Ex ACCC Chief gets rewarded by the OTHER booking app...
> 
> ...


ACCC grants conditional authorisation to ihail taxi booking app

https://www.accc.gov.au/media-relea...ional-authorisation-to-ihail-taxi-booking-app


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

^^ yap.. but it was a little too late, don't you think ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...taxi-industry27s-uber-style-ihail-app/6847584

EDIT Funny how the OTHER booking app didn't ask for any ACCC "authorisation"


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ubereater said:


> ^^ yap.. but it was a little too late, don't you think ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...taxi-industry27s-uber-style-ihail-app/6847584
> 
> EDIT Funny how the OTHER booking app didn't ask for any ACCC "authorisation"


Not too late, though I wonder if the media attention on iHail helped or hindered?


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> ^^ yap.. but it was a little too late, don't you think ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...taxi-industry27s-uber-style-ihail-app/6847584
> 
> EDIT Funny how the OTHER booking app didn't ask for any ACCC "authorisation"


Oh but thought you and all your VTF mates were relying on Oiiiiii which still hasn't launched

Hahahhaa

Oh and good luck for more than a tiny handful of owners to camp out outside Dan Andrews office next week


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

^ you know more than I do..

No wonder they call you a taxi driver more often than myself. Lol

What about Fels..any thoughts ?

Edit..just in addition to make you feel better.. ATM I rely on FOUR sources..hails, network, GoCatch and TIPS...but hey, I don't mind OIII as FIFTH..can't wait Lol


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> He needs to be told the truth about Uber's treatment of drivers. As a man with something of a social conscience, he may find it more than a little disturbing that Uber drives prices down without facing competition. Imagine what they will do in Australia if they have actual competition. But you don't have to. Our American driver friends have should us already.


I just don't get it about all these people or drivers complaining and bashing uber . One simple common sense IF YOU ARE NOT HAPPY OR DON'T LIKE UBER THEN JUST QUIT And do something worse . Doing uber is not compulsory no one is pointing a gun to you that you have to do it . And why would this professor would stop doing of what uber told him to do and listen to the drivers . He is paid and are employed by uber to act in the best interest of uber . If he dosen't uber will fire him and replace him with someone else . I am sure he want to get paid


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Do think the volume of complaints related to Uber reducing fares in Melbourne by 30% in the last 11 months is unjustified? That Uber's mantra of "when fares go down, driver incomes increase" is not the worst example of trying to polish a turd you have ever heard? No labour, unless it is in prison, is compulsory. We can all walk away at any time. But for some, it is what we have to endure for the present whilst we try and find other employment and not sponge of the taxpayer. You may not realise it but one of the fundamental premises upon which this economy works is that over time, based on KPIs or CPI or because the boss thinks your cute, remuneration for your labour increases. Except in the Uberverse. I am going to contact Allan Fels and present a case. Because it is preferable to doing nothing about what is one of the worst examples of people, as workers, being treated like valueless commodities.


----------



## nickl (Mar 19, 2016)

He was one of my lecturers at UWA about 10 years ago. I always was skeptical of him because he seemed to love being in front of the camera, and seemed to have an agenda I couldnt figure out who it was aligned with. But when he was Dean of Commerce at UWA, i had one unit left to finish my degree and was already working full time. He personally brought me in his office, shook my hand, fudged some unit results giving me credit for a non-commerce unit I did , and all of a sudden I had a full degree 5 mins later!

There is no doubt Uber has had some questionable tactics with how it has entered the markets. I would even go as far to say bribes have been paid, and or money changed hands. I mean smaller companies like Shofer have found it harder and copped more pressure than Uber. What Uber has done is illegal no matter how you look at it, yet somehow because the consumer\market wanted it, it has been allowed in and hardly been penalised.

Recruiting Alan Fells is just one of their dirty tactics. He is an Australian icon for fair business, but the ACCC still had to ensure businesses followed the law regardless of how they positively affected the market. Defintely fishy imo


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr Alan fells is a good man we need more people like him to save this country from collapsing . ACCC will follows expert advise from the professor.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

What’s the latest on Alan Fels? Anyone know?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> What's the latest on Alan Fels? Anyone know?


I am not a big follower of Fels career, but I do recall reading that his remuneration for advising / consulting / lying for  and generally being an advocate for Über, was totally in Über shares which, at the time I found hysterically funny. Not sure on the latest though.

Perhaps he has renegotiated his contract and it is now half Über shares and half Bit&Bobcoin.

.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I am not a big follower of Fels career, but I do recall reading that his remuneration for advising / consulting / lying for  and generally being an advocate for Über, was totally in Über shares which, at the time I found hysterically funny. Not sure on the latest though.
> 
> Perhaps he has renegotiated his contract and it is now half Über shares and half Bit&Bobcoin.
> 
> .


Yes, what a sell-out. Breathtaking treason that is totally accepted in modern day business.

I hope his Bitcoins become "little-Bitcoins".


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Fells definitely had no balls as ACCC Chairman. I always thought there was something not quite right about him and his professor demeanour. 

Don’t need a brainiac to take action ..need an enforcer (preferably an intelligent one). 

BB


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

As far as being a professor goes I've always thought of Fels as being your Jerry Lewis type rather than your Roy Hinkley (Gilligan's Island) type. Never had any respect for him nor has he ever done anything to deserve respect.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Any credibility Fels had flew out the window when he got on the FUber payroll.

Even worse. His silence on scandal after scandal would imply FUber have very deep pockets when the need arises. Now I feel so disappointed in myself believing he was once a champion for the consumer.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

soontobeautomated said:


> Any credibility Fels had flew out the window when he got on the FUber payroll.
> 
> Even worse. His silence on scandal after scandal would imply FUber have very deep pockets when the need arises. Now I feel so disappointed in myself believing he was once a champion for the consumer.


Doesn't surprise.
Academics are usually well out of touch with the workings of the real world, and especially with their pay demands.
They're usually just a puffed-up variation on my father's old favourite: "Get a job, or go teaching instead".
EDIT: Whoops!; sorry, Apollo!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow!!!
Blast from the past! A SUD thread!


----------

